# 1 Yr And 2 Months Later.



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I had this little guy for 1yr and 2months. Just a updated pic of him when I first posted of him last year..


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

where is the picture?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent pic, Genesis!!..Invisible piranhas rock like a KISS concert!!!...





















....J/K!...yeah, no pics for me either!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

you can email one of us the pics and we'll post em for you if you'd like


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea I know, I've just email JoeDizzleMPLS the pics.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help JoeDizzleMPLS.







Sorry for the water spot because I just change the water the other day.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

beautiful fish you got there


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks.


balluupnetme said:


> beautiful fish you got there


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice rhom .


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Joe for posting the pic!..







...Beautiful Rhom you got there, Genesis!...Seriously, he rocks like a UB40 concert!!!..


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, I need to get him a bigger tank though.


I Can Mate said:


> very nice rhom .


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

He looks suuuuuper healthy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is a killer looking rhom you have there and the color on this guy is friggin sweet too!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Very cool shape


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice rhom


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty sweet! Is that Xingu, Ven, or Peru?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Da said:


> Excellent pic, Genesis!!..Invisible piranhas rock like a KISS concert!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rhom man like the shape. Man you are one weird dude Manster no offence but did you do a lot of hard drugs back in the day?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

He must have to mention some of the bands that he mentions.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

@Ja'eh and Starbury,
No guys...I'm sober and clean cut!...Did a little weed back in the day but that was about it!...I like just about everything 60's, 70's, and 80's when it comes to music!...The best era's of all time!...Different varities!..Soft rock, classic rock, heavy metal, pop, a little R & B, etc, etc...!!!..Well, I hope that clears up things a little bit!..


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Who can I email my pics to I would like to post them here and on the disease site, I have a 14" rhom and I have good pics of him, I also have a piraya I got to 13" in a 125 that got eaten I'd like to post


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

You can email JoeDizzleMpls.


flex fish said:


> Who can I email my pics to I would like to post them here and on the disease site, I have a 14" rhom and I have good pics of him, I also have a piraya I got to 13" in a 125 that got eaten I'd like to post


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

sexyyy rhom


----------

